# Chickens of the Woods!!



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Check out our new video. If you are the type that doesn't like dry humor, or if you're not into young adults who like to film themselves having fun in the woods, then this is not for the video for you. 

Best of luck to all!
[video]Check out our new video. If you are the type that doesn't like dry humor, or if you're not into young adults who like to film themselves having fun in the woods, then this is not for the video for you. [/video]


----------

